# First



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry just had to do it
But I love my new nexus 7
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Blackdoguw (Jul 25, 2013)

Love mine as well...just need a phone that runs android just as well.


----------



## aggrophobik (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been reading some horror stories, but mines been amazing so far. Maybe I got lucky. =)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sisyphus (Jun 30, 2012)

had it for about 2 days. so far so good

stock rooted. waiting for some nice roms/kernels =]


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

aggrophobik said:


> I've been reading some horror stories, but mines been amazing so far. Maybe I got lucky. =)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


I don't understand some of the horror stories reasoning.. it's like some people want the perfect cheap tablet. they buy it and look for flaws.. yes, it has minor issues.. but there are fixes or workarounds (like the Bluetooth keyboard issue) 
I am enjoying mine. and I'm still on stock ( I'm a crack flasher, that sais something)

32G -FLO(wifi)-TapTalk2)


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Migamix said:


> I don't understand some of the horror stories reasoning.. it's like some people want the perfect cheap tablet. they buy it and look for flaws.. yes, it has minor issues.. but there are fixes or workarounds (like the Bluetooth keyboard issue)
> I am enjoying mine. and I'm still on stock ( I'm a crack flasher, that sais something)
> 
> 32G -FLO(wifi)-TapTalk2)


I think you're missing the point of (at least some of) the complaints...issues like light bleed, GPS not working, speakers blowing out, the screen registering phantom touches, aren't necessarily minor issues. And it's not a matter of not looking for flaws, it's an issue with the manufacturing process. If it bothers someone, they have all the right in the world to return it for a replacement.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> I think you're missing the point of (at least some of) the complaints...issues like light bleed, GPS not working, speakers blowing out, the screen registering phantom touches, aren't necessarily minor issues. And it's not a matter of not looking for flaws, it's an issue with the manufacturing process. If it bothers someone, they have all the right in the world to return it for a replacement.


This. No, really - this







Issues like those are major flaws - people don't look for them, they just jump in front of peoples' faces all by themselves.


----------



## Shadowlore (Jul 5, 2011)

Except, regardless of what everyone on the OTHER site are claiming.. not every one of the units suffer from these issues. (Have been ready to strangle someone who keeps SWEARING every one of these units have a GPS issue... and yet, I've driven close to 2000 miles with it being used as the sole GPS in the car.

The response? 'You're not using it enough to see the problem'... REALLY?!?! 2000miles (closer to 1800 or so, I actually believe), across 7 states, in densely packed areas isn't enough?? Holy crap.. I apparently need to get out more.

(Sorry.. had to rant slightly









No multitouch issues, speakers seem ok as well...

As for light bleed, none of that at all either. The only issue I've been running into is the constant 'package is invalid' while trying to update apps (turns out it's an appstore issue that was just announced this morning) Oh.. and my moronic self keeps running the battery down









I REALLY think there's a build quality issue originating from 1 source, and the vocal majority of people that are experiencing this probably have gotten their devices from that location... whereas, others (such as myself) got their units from another originating location.

Only time will tell.. but I'll increase my risk this week, since I'm replacing the wife's N7 with a 2013 model (and shortly thereafter, will be replacing the daughter's as well)


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone who actually believes the problem is inherent in every single tablet, regardless of people saying it isn't, is just ignorant.

And yeah, the only problem I have is with the phantom multi-touches on the screen, but it's not an issue all the time, and Google says they're aware of it...hopefully that means it'll turn out to be a software problem they can just fix with an update.


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm not sure, but i assume my touch issues are part and parcel with the multi-touch. it started several days ago with not registering letters on the on screen kb, or inaccurate registers sometimes as well. but last night its the whole center of the screen (its large enough that zero touches in the advanced power menu register). i reboot and wipe cache and dalvik and its all good til a few hours later. love the tab so hoping its an update that can fix it, really dont want any other tabs out so far


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> I think you're missing the point of (at least some of) the complaints...issues like light bleed, GPS not working, speakers blowing out, the screen registering phantom touches, aren't necessarily minor issues. And it's not a matter of not looking for flaws, it's an issue with the manufacturing process. If it bothers someone, they have all the right in the world to return it for a replacement.


maybe it's just the way some people choose to use their device.. I purchased 2 N7_2012 at the same time one for my wife, one for me.. she blew her speakers ( snicker) just playing games, I work on music on mine and have zero problems... yes, the screen lift was apparent on mine, nothing the medicine tablet washer trick couldn't fix. 
my N7.2 had the GPS issue at first.. but I did some sort of BT toggle trick while it was trying to lock, and it's been flawless ever since. , the BT keyboard issue is software and fixed by renaming a layout file.
I think the thing that bugs me are all the people saying they are on their fourth one, from the same place. after 2 times, is take the hint and say the best buy they keep going too got a bonk batch, or those people are BSing the community to say every version they got is broken. (and not the orphaned app built for donut they keep side loading)
yes, some units are no doubt crap, but as any basic business/PR student will tell you, people are more inclined to complain about a minor problem, than say everything is working as expected.

(Flo32)-TapTalk2)


----------



## Shadowlore (Jul 5, 2011)

wyrdtrtle said:


> i'm not sure, but i assume my touch issues are part and parcel with the multi-touch. it started several days ago with not registering letters on the on screen kb, or inaccurate registers sometimes as well. but last night its the whole center of the screen (its large enough that zero touches in the advanced power menu register). i reboot and wipe cache and dalvik and its all good til a few hours later. love the tab so hoping its an update that can fix it, really dont want any other tabs out so far


You know, I had this exact issue with the original N1 after awhile... and couldn't pinpoint where the issue was coming from. After disabling Google Currents, every single problem magically went away. I've not disabled currents with the current (no pun intended) N7, but if I have problems, it'll likely be the first culprit I kill.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Migamix said:


> maybe it's just the way some people choose to use their device.. I purchased 2 N7_2012 at the same time one for my wife, one for me.. she blew her speakers ( snicker) just playing games, I work on music on mine and have zero problems... yes, the screen lift was apparent on mine, nothing the medicine tablet washer trick couldn't fix.
> my N7.2 had the GPS issue at first.. but I did some sort of BT toggle trick while it was trying to lock, and it's been flawless ever since. , the BT keyboard issue is software and fixed by renaming a layout file.
> I think the thing that bugs me are all the people saying they are on their fourth one, from the same place. after 2 times, is take the hint and say the best buy they keep going too got a bonk batch, or those people are BSing the community to say every version they got is broken. (and not the orphaned app built for donut they keep side loading)
> yes, some units are no doubt crap, but as any basic business/PR student will tell you, people are more inclined to complain about a minor problem, than say everything is working as expected.
> ...


Yes, obviously blame this on the consumers exaggerating the issue, not that there are actual issues with the N7 that need to be resolved (hopefully through software updates). That's the logical thing to do.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya I'm on my third tablet. First has annoying light bleed. Second one was flawless from the screen to the buttons everything was perfect until I downloaded riptide gp2 and the tablet got hot then the screen would start to flash. Third one has light bleed again so I'm just gonna keep it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Whyy is there no activity in this forum? XDA is flooded with activity :/


----------

